# Heard from Endo!



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I finally heard from the endo! She said that the biopsy's were fine and all of the blood work that could have pointed to things like Lupus and RA were all normal. Based off my thyroid tests she is going to start me on 25 mg of Levothyroxine and see how it goes. She also wants me to take iron because the tests showed I was anemic and also to take vitamin D because it was low too. I am to get my cortisol tested when I get the orders in the mail from her. I don't have the numbers from my tests yet - this was all from talking to the nurse - they are sending a letter that should be here tomorrow with all this information in it.

How long before I will notice anything with the Levothyroxine?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I finally heard from the endo! She said that the biopsy's were fine and all of the blood work that could have pointed to things like Lupus and RA were all normal. Based off my thyroid tests she is going to start me on 25 mg of Levothyroxine and see how it goes. She also wants me to take iron because the tests showed I was anemic and also to take vitamin D because it was low too. I am to get my cortisol tested when I get the orders in the mail from her. I don't have the numbers from my tests yet - this was all from talking to the nurse - they are sending a letter that should be here tomorrow with all this information in it.
> 
> How long before I will notice anything with the Levothyroxine?


This is very good news and I am so glad she got you started on Thyroxine replacement!

It takes 8 weeks for the T4 to build up in your system at which point you should be getting labs so the doctor can steadily increase your dose until you feel well (euthyroid.)

Please be sure to take your iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement as it can interfere.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the info! I know there are different little tricks to taking it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> thanks for the info! I know there are different little tricks to taking it.


Consistency is the most important thing. I have taken my thyroxine replacement at precisely 5:20 AM for so many years I have lost track. Maybe like 20??? Something like that.

The truth is that whatever you are doing, your thyroxine will be titrated accordingly. The caveat is, once that happens and you feel well, DO NOT STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!! Ha, ha!! Funny but not funny!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I will remember to keep track of what is working and what is not...and when I find something that works...stick with it!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I started noticing a change on day 12 of taking 50 mcg of Levothryroxine. Then it improved from there. No side effects in my case, all positive improvements in my symptoms.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

That is good! I "assume" that this is just the beginning of adjusting dosages for awhile. But that is ok...at least I finally found a doctor to start the process!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

You may start to feel better in 1-2 weeks, but it takes 4-6 weeks to really evaluate how you are doing on a particular dose. The medication takes time to build up in your system.


----------

